# Info on Shop Fox W1755



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

I am looking to buy a jointer and am looking at the Shop Fox W1755.
This seems to be a discontinued model and going for a decent price. Anyone have any experience with this jointer?

I was looking at the lower priced grizzlies but for not much more this one is 1.5hp, has a 55" table, 4 cutter blades and a parallelogram table.
Anything to worry about with these? Other recommendations?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Nite Owl,

You may want to look at woodstock Int 
They make Shop fox and Grizzly products. Many are virtually the same with diff paint and logos. Many of the products just mix and match the options both share.

I have the 1707 BS and though it came with scratches, (poorly constructed shipping crate) and needed to be reassembled, (I believe) it may have been an inoperable floor model slapped together at the retail store that sold it. The tool has made available and simplified many woodworking processes I was unable to provide before.

I wish I had more knowledge with the line however knowing WI also manufactures for Grizzly boosts my confidence in the line.


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link. It does not look like they sell the products directly though and they have no more information than the retailors.
I could find no reviews of this anywhere but it seems like a very good deal. It is on clearance everywhere though and a discontinued model.

I would prefer wheel adjustment but for the other benefits I guess it is worth the trade off. No details available on the size of the fence.


----------

